# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Moonlight feels right

## bkeats

I have seen many great shots of sunrises and sunsets. Not so many of the moon. Last night the clouds and the moon made for a gorgeous night of wine and moonlight.

----------


## marybeth

Beautiful! but now that song is going through my head.....

----------


## cec1

Beautiful shot!

----------


## amyb

Ahhh, St Barths

----------


## Cwater

Just beautiful!

----------


## GramChop

> Beautiful! but now that song is going through my head.....



Beautiful photo!

“The wind blew some luck in my direction. I caught it in my hands today…” :Music2:

----------


## marybeth

> “The wind blew some luck in my direction. I caught it in my hands today…”



EXACTLY!  And TIL it's by Starbuck. Who knew?

----------


## GramChop

> EXACTLY!  And TIL it's by Starbuck. Who knew?



I couldn’t tell you what I had for breakfast, but I remember every word to that song!  :Big Grin:

----------


## davesmom

Stunning photo!  Hope there is no invasion by Starbucks aliens..

----------


## dadto6

Suite Acajous by Moonlight

----------


## Dennis

> Suite Acajous by Moonlight



Beautiful. I was just looking at that Villa today on Wimco.

----------


## amyb

Great spot overlooking the pond and watching the planes come in. We enjoyed that villa and it has been nicely updated. Great landlord, Marie Claude.

----------

